# Hello from Pensacola



## cpn.jp (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All, new sailor here. Semi-retired and wish I hadn't waited so long to start sailing. Looking forward to learning more....


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, this is a great place to learn about all things sailing related. Read tge threads, ask questions, there's plenty of people here willing to help. Tell us a little more about yourself, do you have a boat, taken any ASA classes, etc.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome. We sail out of the Mississippi gulf coast. One of our favorite week trips is to sail down to Pensacola and hang out in little Sabine Bay, or Big Lagoon, for a few days.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! We currently have 2 boats, an O'day 22 and an O'day 25. We bought the 22 from a young Navy Lt who was shipping out of NAS Pensacola. She is a certified instructor, and in the deal we got 2 sailing lessons. She was an awesome instructor, and we learned a lot. While looking for a motor, I ran across a deal on the 25 that was too good to pass up, so we purchased her. She was ready to go, already in a slip. Our 2nd lesson was on the 25, which was good because our instructor was able to check the boat out, and get us set up to sail our own boat. Since then we have been sailing around Pensacola Bay, and down the ICW to Navarre, learning something new every trip out. We even ventured out for the fireworks on the night of July 4th, and the Blue Angels airshow. Lots of boats out for those 2 events!! We love it!


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard! My wife and I love the Pensacola area and just might relocate there one of these days.


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Be sure to check out John, Cathy & Tony at Lanier Sailing club on PCola Bay. They are great folks and good sources of info/instructors if you need them.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 4, 2014)

Backloop1 said:


> Be sure to check out John, Cathy & Tony at Lanier Sailing club on PCola Bay. They are great folks and good sources of info/instructors if you need them.


Sounds good, Thanks. I see you are in Fairhope. There is a guy there wanting to buy my 22. Where is a good place near there for slip rental?


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate! I loved Pensacola when I was in the Navy.

Dave


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm one of those rarities someone actually from Pensacola

Had to move away when everyone retiring in the 1990s made our mortage 
Too expensive to live there
A shame because growing up 
There were no condos 
Just beach dunes 

Hope you enjoy sailing


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

cpn.jp said:


> Sounds good, Thanks. I see you are in Fairhope. There is a guy there wanting to buy my 22. Where is a good place near there for slip rental?


We keep Antiqua at Fly Creek Marina. The Grand Hotel typically has a few spots as well. Let us know if you venture this way!


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds good, Thanks. I see you are in Fairhope. There is a guy there wanting to buy my 22. Where is a good place near there for slip rental?

We keep Antiqua at Fly Creek Marina located here in FHope. The Grand Hotel typically has a few slips as well. Call email if I can help
Greg


----------



## gatorsteven586 (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome! I am in Pensacola area as well!


----------



## gatorsteven586 (Sep 10, 2014)

Possibly we can get out for a sail sometime if I ever find a boat!


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Gator, nice to see others from the area. What are you looking for, I just passed on a nice Hunter 23.


----------



## gatorsteven586 (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking for something in the 30 range. I'm 6'3", so i need as much headroom as possible!

CPN...have you been getting out at all? I'll be in the Fairhope area as well like Backloop. Blackloop! How is Fly Creek?


----------



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Fly Creek is good, a little shallow coming in and out depending upon the tides. Nice facilities, friendly people, conveniently located, and a new restaurant/oyster bar slated to open in October.


----------



## gatorsteven586 (Sep 10, 2014)

Awesome...good to know!


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

Backloop1 said:


> Be sure to check out John, Cathy & Tony at Lanier Sailing club on PCola Bay. They are great folks and good sources of info/instructors if you need them.


Ditto, great group there


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful day here...planning a short sail in Pensacola Bay after while!!


----------

